# rainbows diary



## rainbowswirl101 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have one betta her name is rainbow swirl ! When I first got her I new nothing so I came here ,I learned a lot at that time I only had a 0.5 gallon but now I least have a 1 gallon. I don't know for sure because I got it from a friend used . but before I got it my betta wasent that active and just layed on her plants but now rainbow is moving around a lot more ! She still is a little shy but she's getting there . so if you want to hear more keep checking on us!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about her!


----------

